# probleme de synchronisation iCloud Drive



## tristanWX (11 Novembre 2017)

bonjour,

voila j'utilise iCloud Drive sur mes différents appareils MAC/iPhone

je viens de mettre a jours mon iCloud drive sur mon mac mais je ne voie pas la mise a jours sur mon iPhone X
elle est bien prise en compte quand je vais sur safari/icloud .com
mais pas sur apple iPhone PK???


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (11 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir,
À priori la configuration de l'iPhone.
Est ce que iCloud Drive est bien configuré dans Réglages _ ton identifiant (en entête), iCloud puis iCloud Drive


----------



## tristanWX (11 Novembre 2017)

cest bon
le problème est résolut surement un bug 

merci quand même


----------

